

Facebook Acquires Israeli Mobile Analytics Startup Onavo - jmacd
http://allthingsd.com/20131013/facebook-acquires-israeli-mobile-data-management-startup-onavo/

======
idoco
How is this not at the top of the news? Isn't this what this site is mostly
about?

(Edit) Also this: Facebook says it's opening first office in Israel

[http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2013-10-14/facebook-says-
its-...](http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2013-10-14/facebook-says-its-opening-
first-office-in-israel)

